# Formula #7?



## Guest (Jun 13, 2010)

so yeah i was browsing online earlier today and saw this stuff about formula 7. its supposed to cure derealization and depersonalization within a month of taking it. is this stuff the real deal, or a scam? has anyone tried it? http://derealizationhelp.com/ thats the website..


----------



## Guest013 (Apr 26, 2010)

Looks a little sketch, but checking out the ingrediants (Calcium, Vitamin B, Magnesium, etc...), it might actually work, but you could also just buy all the supplements separately and not have the fear of not knowing what you're taking.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2010)

thanks for the insight bro


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

It would be cool of there was something on the market thats perfect for this. For instance I have a sleep remedy that has Valarian and tons of other crap in it. So I don't have to buy the stuff individually.

I probably take what that no.7 thing has and then some. D, B50 Complex, Fish Oil, Daily Multivitamin (or Emergen-C). Emergen-C has tons of C and other vits.

http://dionsdailydeal.wordpress.com/2009/11/16/need-an-energyimmunity-boost-free-emergen-c-packet/

http://www.aviva.ca/products/emergen-c-super-orange.jpg

If I blow any more money on natural remedies etc.. its going to be Sublingual Vitamin B. I have not tried that yet.

Of these below (formula 7) I have been meaning to make sure I take L-theanine and Rhodiola Rosea as per Tommygunz suggestion. Those 2 plus I believe also Inostol are apparently good ones to have that you don't really get from a regular tablet. Calcium, Magnesium, and Tryptophan are probably easier to come by.

One month supply of my Formula #7.

The ingredients are:

Calcium 50mg
L-theanine 100mg
Magnesium 70mg
Rhodiola Rosea 100mg
Tryptophan 50mg
Vitamin B 50mg


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

phosphatidylserine - jarrow formulas PS100 softgels, 100 mg, 1 softgel 3 times daily.
rhodiola rosea - 250 mg (3% rosavin, 1% salidroside), night
fish oil - 2,000 mg daily
sublingual B complex - use as directed

after months of research and self experimentation i have found that these are the best supps for DP/DR. geting these would be cheaper and i would be willing to bet much more effective than formula 7. if you want to know more, go read my post in alternative remedies and therapies call read this if you want to recover.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Interesting. Like the others said you could buy the supplements separate and it would be cheaper. It might have helped some people, but I don't think there is just one cure. That stuff almost sounds like those diet pills that the stores sell that never work for anyone.

This stuff has been a life save for me as well as taking fish oil and vitamin B complex.

http://www.rescueremedy.com/

Good luck on whatever you decide.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

Rogue Bullies said:


> Interesting. Like the others said you could buy the supplements separate and it would be cheaper. It might have helped some people, but I don't think there is just one cure. That stuff almost sounds like those diet pills that the stores sell that never work for anyone.
> 
> This stuff has been a life save for me as well as taking fish oil and vitamin B complex.
> 
> ...


why does it say its become every WOMAN'S emotional ally? is it just for girls?


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

Because men are supposed to be tough and not succumb to they're emotional problems.


----------



## hanniballexster (Jun 13, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> phosphatidylserine - jarrow formulas PS100 softgels, 100 mg, 1 softgel 3 times daily.
> rhodiola rosea - 250 mg (3% rosavin, 1% salidroside), night
> fish oil - 2,000 mg daily
> sublingual B complex - use as directed
> ...


Thanks TommyGunz- hen I get my cheque, I`ll try to get this stuff and really give it a shot. Thanks!


----------

